

When Facebook insiders can sell their stock. - Lasher
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/facebook-insiders-employees-sell-stock-211338321.html

======
Lasher
Facebook is looking quite tempting lately but it's hard to get over that 777
million shares that will potentially hit the market on November 14.

